# Saw Some Snows Yesterday!!



## Buckwild (Feb 28, 2008)

I thought this pretty interesting. I live In Blue Springs, Mo and I was driving to my office on Sunday and was looking out in picked cornfield next to a pond and sure enough there were 9 snows and 3 blues feeding around. I actually turned around and stopped and looked through the binoc's just to make sure and sure enough they were. I have never seen them around this time of year, at least in Missouri!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That is extremely rare...I wonder if a couple are crippled?

There is still a few handfuls of snows in ND, and I thought that was late.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> There is still a few handfuls of snows in ND, and I thought that was late.


Thats what my dad said when he hauled the boat to DL last week. I thought he was blind and saw seagulls but maybe he's not full of poop!!!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Still some snows&blues around Marion ND as of last week.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Saw a flock of about 100 the other day in Jamestown.


----------



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

Still see scattered flocks all over SD yet!!!


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

krsportsman said:


> Still see scattered flocks all over SD yet!!!


just seen a single snow today when out runnin the dogs. also at our local duck park, there is 3 snows and 2 blues that have been around for 2 years now, and also 1 speck that hangs out.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Ummm Guys...Internet scouting is not allowed on this website. My spots are being thrown out all over here and it is hurting my hunting....... :wink: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.

Sorry I couldn't resist!!!! :lol:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Well then Taylor here is another spot ruined. I saw four this morning flying over 94 right by the Maple river golf course.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Seen two by Crary on Saturday.


----------



## Buckwild (Feb 28, 2008)

I drove past the place that I saw the snows here in Missouri and they are still there. I have no idea what they are doing in Missouri in the Middle part of June. I watched them for a little bit this morning and none of them are hurt that I can tell. They all got up and flew just fine when I stopped on the road 20 yards from them this morning. There is only 7 this morning though. 4 snows and 3 blues. I am going by there in a little while to take some pictures. Pretty crazy though!!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Saw about 3 snows in Minnesota last weekend. I'm sure they are going to be sticking around for the summer.


----------

